# [Heisec] Apple dementiert Weitergabe von iOS-Geräte-IDs



## Newsfeed (6 September 2012)

Das Unternehmen betont, es habe Informationen zu den UDIDs von iOS-Geräten weder an das "FBI noch eine andere Organisation" weitergegeben. Die Herkunft der Liste bleibt mysteriös.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

